# yard to sidewalk leveling



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Just curious, is my ground level (dirt) supposed to be level to the sidewalk/driveway

I have some areas that are worse that others, but along the whole front of my lawn along the sidewalk, there is a bump. I would almost say I drop from the grass to the sidewalk. It has been like this for a while and it just got me thinking and wondering if this is something I need to address or not.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Can you share pics?


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

I just did a complete lawn Reno.. roll a tilted everything I purposely left a half inch dip between the sidewalk driveway and grass.. I did this so I don't have to see the roots where it meets the Earth. Some of my neighbors have so much thatch that's all you can see. And without the thatch I don't like the brown look it gives out.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> Can you share pics?


yeah, next time im out there and there is enough light. might be tomorrow.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Take out a core sample too and check for thatch.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Snow finally melted

https://imgur.com/ooBGeY1


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That doesn't look bad to me.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

That looks fine to me. I wouldn't fuss with it.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ok, that was my thinking.

It only came about because it is a small bump down each pass with the mower. Was thinking maybe it should be a smooth transition, but surely it is way more effort than it would be worth.


----------

